# New to this..Can you keep guinea fowl and chickens together?



## thechickensofcrazyacres

We have 16 chickens and one rooster and we just got 4 guinea keets (4 weeks old and not sure of the sex)because ticks are horrible on our property and we wanted to see if they would help when they got older..We have read "yes you can keep them together" and "no you can't" because the rooster will kill them..or they will attack the chickens..The lady we got them from only had the guinea fowl so she wasn't sure..Any advice would be appreciated..I don't want anything happening to my sweet chickens

Kelly


----------



## Sundancers

We did keep them together ... this thread may help with some of your questions ...

http://www.chickenforum.com/f30/guineafowl-chickens-together-39/


----------



## thechickensofcrazyacres

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Sundancers

The only thing I would watch would be the age difference, if the keets are but 4 weeks old ... but that would be if they are in run not free range.


----------



## thechickensofcrazyacres

I sectioned off a part of the run just for them but they can still see the chickens and all and have a little mini coop I built ..After I put them out in it I soon found out they could go through the small square wire..Took some chicken wire and went around the sectioned off part..The didn't seem happy they couldn't get out any more..I have a feeling these guys are going to be harder to raise than the chickens


----------



## Sundancers

They will keep you on your toes ... that is for sure.

Best of luck!


----------



## ravenfandar

I am curious about this as well. I am just starting out with chickens. They are 3 weeks old and still in the brooder, but I'd love to add a few guineas. Could I start the guineas in the brooder next month when the chickens go outside, then add them about a month later?

How long do guineas take in the brooder? Can I feed the same chick starter? Will they act like a sheep dog and wrangle up my chickens if they stray too far, or do they just "hang around?" Any info is welcomed on either the chicks or the guinea.


----------



## EdisNiksic

ravenfandar said:


> I am curious about this as well. I am just starting out with chickens. They are 3 weeks old and still in the brooder, but I'd love to add a few guineas. Could I start the guineas in the brooder next month when the chickens go outside, then add them about a month later?
> 
> How long do guineas take in the brooder? Can I feed the same chick starter? Will they act like a sheep dog and wrangle up my chickens if they stray too far, or do they just "hang around?" Any info is welcomed on either the chicks or the guinea.


I have a keet that i raised with my chicks and she isnt mean to most of them. Sometimes she might pech at some of the smaller ones but not too bad. She tends to follow the chicks and do wat they do but i figure it is because i raised them together. I had adults with my adult chickens and they were complete bullies. I could coop them up because they were so mean to the other birds. Finnaly decided to have them for thanksgiving dinner along with one of my turkey toms.


----------



## ravenfandar

Well, do you think that only about 10 week difference in age will matter much??? I only have one brooder, and I need to wait until the chickens go outside before I can bring the keets home... 

Are the guinea fowl typically bigger or smaller than chickens? I've got 6 chicks that are going to live in a 10 hen house. Do you think this will be enough room with the chickens in a run, and the guineas free ranging? Thanks!


----------



## mjs500doo

I raise both guineas and chickens. Breeding, hatching, selling, etc. Guineas do great in a coop setting, so long as they can go outside and do their own thing. They do get territorial about their own kind and "their" goodies. The most the guineas do is grab the tail feathers on the hens. The chickens keep their distance. There's a keen sense of respect through the coop and I don't worry about them at all except for rainy days when they don't want to go outside. These days they are especially crabby and picky. Lol 

Guineas are roughly the size of a medium-large hen. Certainly smaller than a full grown standard rooster. They do lay in the nesting boxes alongside the hens sometimes, but we do find clutches of eggs too in hiding spots outside. 

As for chick and keet rearing, we rear them together on non medicated (standard here) chick starter. Switch to grower, then once they're feathered and have healthy weight/size they go outside to the adult coop, regardless of age and put on regular layer mix. Nothing special for guineas.

ETA:

Guineas tend to be nicer to the chickens if they've been around them early in life. I only introduced 2 adult guineas, ever. Both of which were pretty bad. Very aggressive. Now we only start with our own keets or breeder stock. I also suggest starting with 18 week or younger stock to adapt to chickens. Guineas tend to stay in their own clique anyway, but just so they get desensitized.


----------

